# {Help needed} N0ob needs help developing a web browser



## TheGibMaker (Aug 16, 2012)

Hey guys, i am a 12th grader who needs to develop a web browser for a school fair(project) the problem is that i know exactly zilch about browser backends.
Would appreciate if you guys help me out a bit.

I have some ideas like
* use an  open source framework and engine andd
* develop a gui

there is just me and one other guy who knows programming in java.
please help us out!

oh and  i almost forgot, i know some java, rudimentary c and c++, and then some.


----------



## Faun (Aug 16, 2012)

webkit


----------



## TheGibMaker (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks!
On a side note, i doubt that i would be able to complete the project in the given timeframe (one month)...
*bad poker face


----------



## tkin (Aug 16, 2012)

Also theres gecko.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 17, 2012)

one month is tight, but yea possible
but dont expect flashy GUI too


----------



## TheGibMaker (Aug 18, 2012)

i hate to say this but  I cannot code in csharp.
I know this is a major pain in the butt, but what do I do??
Also,  *JAVA*!


----------



## tkin (Aug 18, 2012)

^^ Then forget about it, your programming skills are nowhere near to develop something like this, best you can do is get firefox source code, put a new GUI and call it a day.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Aug 18, 2012)

^^ 
+1


----------



## TheGibMaker (Aug 21, 2012)

tkin said:


> Then forget about it, your programming skills are nowhere near to develop something like this, best you can do is get firefox source code, put a new GUI and call it a day.


On the contrary, my dear sir, I have already a basic browser with an editor pane to display "text/(as in)html" basic functions like go button, back and forward button and the ability to actually browse the 'net built. now, all I need is to get it to somehow render the webpages normally (it has trouble with some css formatting) and, i am thinking of Databasse connectivity w/ MySQL for storing History, but i would not give an option to delete it (bwahahahah!).
The formatting is a pain, as Google (homepage) appears blue with the buttons and stuff all over.
I programmed it in netbeans, using swing.


----------



## arka (Aug 26, 2012)

Use qt .. it has built in webkit....it also very easy to code in Qt [qt.nokia.com]...i got a nice gui creater too and many features that you will like....


----------



## nbaztec (Aug 27, 2012)

TheGibMaker said:


> On the contrary, my dear sir, I have already a basic browser with an editor pane to display "text/(as in)html" basic functions like go button, back and forward button and the ability to actually browse the 'net built. now, all I need is to get it to somehow render the webpages normally (it has trouble with some css formatting) and, i am thinking of Databasse connectivity w/ MySQL for storing History, but i would not give an option to delete it (bwahahahah!).
> The formatting is a pain, as Google (homepage) appears blue with the buttons and stuff all over.
> I programmed it in netbeans, using swing.



On the contrary, you have a text reader, which sends HTTP requests and yields the content. It is not a browser, the same thing can be achieved using `curl google.com` on *nix. What you do need to figure out is the exact thing you are having trouble with, i.e. rendering and for that you'll need to parse in CSS & HTML, for which you'll need lexical analyzers for each, then you'll need to paint the output or use native controls to display stuff, which is essentially the major part of it. And oh yeah, not to forget JavaScripts too. You need to parse them too. Good luck.


----------

